# Cody Ellison Memorial Fishing Tournament



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

The entry forms and updated rules are complete!!! Last year we had 63 boats and we are looking for that kind of turn out again this year. Now that the entry form is done, we are looking to finalize the raffle tickets. If you are interested in donating an item/cash for raffle prizes please let me know:

Michael Malone 936-827-1506
BJ Ellison 361-550-1173

I will also post up once the raffle tickets are done if you are interested in purchasing them.

Thanks for your interest and supporting the cause. I have attached the 2011 CEMFT rules and entry form. 

Thanks
Michael Malone


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Contact Information*

You can also contact me or BJ through email:

Michael - [email protected]
BJ - [email protected]

Thanks
Michael Malone


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Coastline trailer raffle and more...*

The Cody Ellison Memorial Fishing Tournament will be selling raffle tickets to benefit the Cody Ellison Memorial Scholarship Fund. This scholarship fund is setup to benefit graduating seniors from the Jackson County area. Tickets will be $5/ticket or $20/5 tickets. The raffle items for this year include:

$2500 New Boat trailer certificate from Coastline Trailers
Guided Fishing trip for 2 with Chad Peterek in POC
Henry Lever Action youth model .22 cal rifle
Marlin XS7C .243 cal rifle w/ camo stock
50 qt. YETI Tundra ice chest
Shimano Curado reel w/ rod
45 qt. YETI Tundra ice chest
94 qt. Aluminum ice chest ring bracket from SAWS
54 qt. Aluminum ice chest ring bracket from SAWS
Tackle box with lures and accessories from TTF
Boat tool box with assorted tools
Custom 3 hole washer boxes
2 hour photo session with CD of pictures
Custom fish Mosaic
$100 Academy gift card

Winners will be drawn at the tournament weigh in on *OCTOBER 1st*. (You DO NOT have to be present to win) To purchase tickets please pm me, or call 936-827-1506, or email me at [email protected].

Thanks for your interest and support!
Michael Malone


----------

